# Trailer tests...anyone got stopped by police?



## palomino_pony (28 May 2008)

I really ought to do my trailer test as I passed my driving test in 1999 when 17 but has anyone ever got stopped by the police or asked to show if they have the test? My mate passed after me and drives trailers round with tractors on with no test and my dad know lots of people who are younger than me who drive caravans etc with no test. Just wondering really. Experiences?


----------



## Mbronze (28 May 2008)

I'm one of the naughty ones that drive round with trailer, but do still need to do the test.


----------



## Horseymum (28 May 2008)

I would guess that if anyone without passing the relevant test had an accident whilst towing, their towing vehicle's insurance would be void in any event regardless of getting caught by the Police.  I wouldn't take the risk myself.


----------



## checkmate1 (28 May 2008)

I know of ppl who haven't done the test and tow, but then I've heard of ppl on here who have done the test or are training for it and have been stopped by police. I don't think being stopped by police is the issue, what if you had an accident, your car insurance would be void as would trailer and most importantly horse insurance, so why risk it? You can however legally tow with L plates on with a liscensed driver with you.


----------



## custard (28 May 2008)

If you are towing without the entitlement on your licence then you're comitting the offence of 'driving other than in accordance than with a licence'.  

Basically that means it's as bad as driving with no licence at all and the Police, if they stop you are quite entitled to sieze your vehicle, the trailer and everything in it leaving you standing at the roadside with a hefty recovery bill to pay before getting your vehicle back.  Oh and a court appearance a bit later on.  

Traffic bobbies in many forces are getting wise to the fact that younger drivers are towing without taking the test so be warned!


----------



## mickey17 (28 May 2008)

My partner took his test befor enew law so he can drive on his license , we got stopped by the police 4 weeks ago on the a14 and they never asked to see any proof or mentioned it at all, his 29 but looks young for his age, i was suprised they never mentioned it, there reason for stopping us was that they where checking trailer ownership but i dont know how they checked it!!


----------



## lucym (28 May 2008)

i was pulling the trailer, and got stopped only the other week to check gas emissions etc in a check stop, and they asked to see my liscence for trailer test. im only 19, so they obviously thought i would be a prime candidate for no liscence.
(i have passed the test btw, so i am legal 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)


----------



## MagicMelon (28 May 2008)

TBH I towed without my test for a while but did do my test in the end due to the thought of crashing into someone and voiding all my insurance!! 

I was never stopped by the police and have never heard of anyone being stopped. I do remember being worried about it all the time though and having to take a detor on the way back from a show because I knew the police where doing speed checks on one bit of road! 

There are still plenty of people towing without a test, but I do think it is a very large risk and they should certainly be looking into doing the test. It does suck, the fact that I was forced to do a test when my older brother who'd never towed in his life was perfectly legal, but unfortunately thats just life!


----------



## lizstuguinness (28 May 2008)

you know what is really quite stupid about this rule?
you can tow a trailer empty (or perhaps with a shetland in it) but not a larger horse...... why?

as its done on weight!!
legaly you can tow up to 750kg which is about an empty trailer. just dont put the horse in! daft isnt it.


----------



## LadyLuck1 (28 May 2008)

I got stopped when I was learning to tow as I had the L plates on.  They asked why I had L plates and I explained about the test...they were completely unaware of it!


----------



## Troggy (28 May 2008)

I don't think it's being stopped by the police that would be the main problem (although possible), it would be the void insurance and risk of losing car/trailer and a hefty fine. Not worth it. Can understand the temptation though, it took me 3 goes to pass my trailer test and I hated it, but it has improved my towing a great deal and I also did learn a fair bit, stuff I didn't know I should know!


----------



## Patchwork (28 May 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
  you know what is really quite stupid about this rule?
you can tow a trailer empty (or perhaps with a shetland in it) but not a larger horse...... why?

as its done on weight!!
legaly you can tow up to 750kg which is about an empty trailer. just dont put the horse in! daft isnt it.

[/ QUOTE ] 

I'm fairly sure that the weight rules apply to the MAXIMUM PERMITTED laden weight of the trailer so it doesn't matter whether it's empty or had two horses in it, if it is legally permitted to have a laden weight of over 750 kgs you still need to have Category B+E entitlement


----------



## piebaldsparkle (28 May 2008)

You're right I'm sure it's on permitted weight, not actual weight.

Being Old I can drive up to 7.5t.............with not extra test 
	
	
		
		
	


	





No it's not fair, but life isn't fair and if one of you young whipper snappers out there illegally towing a trailer causes an accident (it happens to even the most experienced and cautious drivers) and kills or seriously injures someone, the least of your worries will be that your insurance won't pay out for your vehicle/trailer or horse, when your stood in court facing their family who's compensation won't be cover either!!!


----------



## miketdt (28 May 2008)

Category B license holders can tow up to 3.5 tons gross train weight or the modern term MAM maximum autherized mass without the +E on their license without L plates. So ie 2 ton short wheelbase 4X4 like frontera or alike, plus light weight single horsebox 750kgs leaving 750kgs for neddie plus kit. Legal


----------



## star (28 May 2008)

yup, the single horseboxes are the only things allowed to be towed without taking the trailer test.

and no, you cant just tow an empty double ifor williams because it's the MAM, not what you're actually towing.  why you would want to tow it empty is beyond me anyway.

and i bloody hope i never get involved with any of you idiots driving without a trailer licence because your insurance is completely invalid and i'd have to pay all the repair costs - it's idiots like you who drive up insurance costs for the rest of us.


----------



## flyingfeet (28 May 2008)

If you were driving an HGV and got stopped by the police, I doubt they would check if you had passed your test either. In fact how often do they ask car drivers if they have a valid licence? (unless stopped for speeding!)

Long and the short of it is that you might as well be driving with no insurance. If you hit someone or someone hits you then your insurance will not pay and the person can sue you (if you have anything worth having).

The reason why they brought in the test was largely crazy caravans as they caused quite a few accidents on the motorway.


----------



## palomino_pony (28 May 2008)

I'm doing the test then! Thanks everyone


----------



## NewHeights_SJ (28 May 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Category B license holders can tow up to 3.5 tons gross train weight or the modern term MAM maximum autherized mass without the +E on their license without L plates. So ie 2 ton short wheelbase 4X4 like frontera or alike, plus light weight single horsebox 750kgs leaving 750kgs for neddie plus kit. Legal 

[/ QUOTE ]

This is exactly what i was told when i rang the DVLA and SPOKE to someone about it. 

No one seems to have a clue what is right, even when i rang to find out it took being transferred to three different people to get the answer. Ive towed under this rule, but still doubt if it is right.

I'd like to know for sure.


----------



## Pendlehog (29 May 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Category B license holders can tow up to 3.5 tons gross train weight or the modern term MAM maximum autherized mass without the +E on their license without L plates. So ie 2 ton short wheelbase 4X4 like frontera or alike, plus light weight single horsebox 750kgs leaving 750kgs for neddie plus kit. Legal 

[/ QUOTE ]

Absolutely.  (Sorry Im a lurker.. bur for anyone that wasn't sure if this was true check out the DVLAs towing pamphlet for more info to put your mind at rest).

http://www.dvla.gov.uk/media/pdf/leaflets/inf30.pdf

I would be inclined to get a copy of this and keep it in your car incase a police officer isn't au fait with the rules!


----------

